# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  NetStumbler & GPS

## Candlemass

Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος, θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω τις GPS λειτουργίες του NetStumbler...
Επειδή έχω GPS PDA (Mio P360) η ερώτησή μου είναι αν γίνεται να στείλω τα GPS data από το PDA στο laptop και στο NetStumbler. Έχω δοκιμάσει να βάλω το NetStumbler να ακούει στην COM3 που έχω ρυθμίσει να χρησιμοποιεί και το PDA μέσω του ActiveSync αλλά δεν δούλεψε...  :: 
Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς; Ρωτάω για να μην καταφύγω στην αγορά εξωτερικού bluetooth GPS...


Ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## takistmr

Συγνώμη που άργησα τόσο πολύ καιρό να σου απαντήσω. Ναι, υπάρχει τρόπος να συνδέσεις το pda σου και να εκμεταλλευθείς το ενσωματωμένο σε αυτό gps. Το λογισμικό λέγετε GPS2Blue για το pda και HW VSP για το pc σου. Με λίγα λόγια τα πρώτο πρόγραμμα συλλέγει τα δεδομένα του gps και μέσω tpc/ip τα στέλνει σε μια εικονική σειριακή πόρτα που δημιουργεί το δεύτερο πρόγραμμα στο pc σου. Τα προγράμματα έχουν δοκιμαστεί σε laptop με win xp sp2 με τη βοήθεια ενός Mio 168 και τροφοδότησαν με επιτυχία τα MS-Autoroute 2007, Google Earth Pro και VisualGPS.
Αν δεν βρεις τα παραπάνω προγράμματα στείλε μου ένα pm για να σου τα στείλω.

----------


## takistmr

Έγραψα έναν οδηγό για το πως να εκμεταλλευθείς το gps μιας συσκευής pda σε ένα υπολογιστή με σύνδεση usb ή wifi.
http://www.takistmr.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=78

----------


## takistmr

Μόλις μου ήρθε μια ιδέα!!!!  ::  

Αν ρυθμίσω το pda μου να συνδέεται με οποιοδήποτε ξεκλείδωτο ασύρματο δίκτυο ανιχνεύει και το ρυθμίσω να στέλνει τα δεδομένα του gps στην εξωτερική ip του router μου και σε συγκεκριμένη πόρτα που θα την κάνω forward στον υπολογιστή μου που τρέχει ένα πρόγραμμα πλοήγησης (πχ το Autoroute) τότε δεν θα έχω ένα αυτοσχέδιο σύστημα εντοπισμού της συσκευή μου??? Κάτι σαν τα σύγχρονα αντικλεπτικά συστήματα που σου στέλνουν και το στίγμα. Βέβαια έχει ένα αρνητικό: θα παίρνεις τις συντεταγμένες της συσκευής μόνο όταν το pda θα βρίσκει ξεκλείδωτο ασύρματο δίκτυο και θα συνδέεται σ' αυτό. Ευτυχώς, όμως, στην Αθήνα υπάρχουν πολλά (...υπάρχει και το awmn)!!!!

Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας???? Θα δουλέψει άραγε???

Αύριο ξεκινάω δοκιμές και θα σας γράψω τι έγινε......

----------


## bedazzled

> Μόλις μου ήρθε μια ιδέα!!!!  
> 
> Αν ρυθμίσω το pda μου να συνδέεται με οποιοδήποτε ξεκλείδωτο ασύρματο δίκτυο ανιχνεύει και το ρυθμίσω να στέλνει τα δεδομένα του gps στην εξωτερική ip του router μου και σε συγκεκριμένη πόρτα που θα την κάνω forward στον υπολογιστή μου που τρέχει ένα πρόγραμμα πλοήγησης (πχ το Autoroute) τότε δεν θα έχω ένα αυτοσχέδιο σύστημα εντοπισμού της συσκευή μου??? Κάτι σαν τα σύγχρονα αντικλεπτικά συστήματα που σου στέλνουν και το στίγμα. Βέβαια έχει ένα αρνητικό: θα παίρνεις τις συντεταγμένες της συσκευής μόνο όταν το pda θα βρίσκει ξεκλείδωτο ασύρματο δίκτυο και θα συνδέεται σ' αυτό. Ευτυχώς, όμως, στην Αθήνα υπάρχουν πολλά (...υπάρχει και το awmn)!!!!
> 
> Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας???? Θα δουλέψει άραγε???
> 
> Αύριο ξεκινάω δοκιμές και θα σας γράψω τι έγινε......


Θα σου πρότεινα να το ψάξεις να πάρεις κάποια data σύνδεση κινητής (GPRS και ογκοχρέωση μια χαρά θα είναι, δεν θα στέλνει πολλά data..)

----------

